
E-cigarette smoke damages DNA and reduces repair activity in mouse lung - jostmey
https://www.pnas.org/content/115/7/E1560
======
mullingitover
> While the NNAL level in E-cig smokers is 97% lower than in tobacco smokers,
> nonetheless, it is significant higher than in nonsmokers

They really fail to emphasize this fact clearly. There's a popular delusion
that e-cigarette users believe e-cigarettes are completely safe. I think most
know they're not entirely safe, but a 97% reduction in harm is a pretty big
win.

It's telling that the headline is 'E-cigarette smoke damages DNA and reduces
repair activity in mouse lung' and not 'E-cigarettes 97% less harmful than
tobacco cigarettes.' Finding evidence that they're wildly less harmful isn't
as sexy as being able to say you've found evidence that there's _some_ harm
possible.

~~~
ratsmack
I believe that what you are trying to tell us is that there is bias in the
media.

